# Flawless skin & glowing sexy eyes!



## User67 (Nov 11, 2008)

So today I am having my 2 top wisdom teeth removed. I am not looking forward to it. My husband took the baby to the sitter so that I could have a relaxing day before I have to head to the dentist. So I have the whole house to myself & I need to do something to keep my mind off my appointment. So i figured what better time to make a tutorial?! I have been promising to do one forever & now I finally have the time & don't have to worry about being interrupted by my 2 y/o. So here goes.........

Everything is by MAC unless otherwise stated...

Brushes that I used:
#213
#239
#224
#217
#263
#190
#129
#109
#187

For the eyes:
Spiked brow pencil
UDPP
Ricepaper e/s
Soft Brown e/s
Antiqued e/s
Handwritten e/s
Carbon e/s
Blacktrack Fluidline
Cargo The Reverse Lipliner
L'Oreal HIP mascara
Ardell Demi Wispies lashes

For the face:
MAC Matte
Studio Fix Fluid foundation NC42
Studio Finish concealer NW30
Select Moisturecover concealer NW30
Medium Dark loose blot powder
Shadester sculpting powder
Refined Golden bronzer
Coppertone blush

Lips:
Hover l/l
Cherish l/s
Love Nectar l/g

Start out with a clean moisturized face. I already did my eyebrows, because seeing me without them is not cute. Trust me!






Apply UDPP to lids, I just use my fingertips to do this...





Apply Ricepaper e/s to your browbone using the #213 brush...









Next blend Soft Brown e/s into the crease using the #224 brush...









Then apply Antiqued e/s to the lids using a #213 brush...





Go back into your crease with the #224 brush to blend any harsh lines. Then apply Handwritten e/s to the outer crease with the #217 brush...









Now take Carbon e/s on the #217 brush & just add it to the outer corners staying below the crease...









Take a wipe & clean up any fall out & use to to "sharpen" your outer corners...





Apply some Fast Response eyecream under the eyes, this will create a smooth canvas for your concealer so that it glides on & you don't have to worry about tugging on your eyes...





Now apply your Studio Finish concealer. I prefer to use my fingertips for this particular concealer because it goes on better & blends easier with the warmth of your hand...









I'm using MAC Matte as my foundation primer, so just apply a thin layer all over the face...





Now time for foundation, take your Studio Fix Fluid & dot it around in each area of your face...





Then take your #190 brush & blend, blend!









To make sure my under eye area is as flawless as possible, I am going to add some Select Moisturecover concealer under my eyes & buff it in with the #224 brush to give it an airbrushed look...





Finish it all over by buffing some loose blot powder all over the face with a #129 brush...








And now you all know my secret that I really don't have flawless skin, I just really know how to fake it LOL!

Now suck in those cheeks & contour them using a #109 brush & Shadester contour powder...





I also bring it up into my temples & hair line...





Highlight the face using Refined Golden bronzer & a #187 brush...





Stick out those apples & apply Coppertone blush to them using a #129 brush...









Now back to finish off the eyes: Apply Blacktrack Fluidline along top lashline using a #263 brush...





Now because I have really small eyes, I want to open them up & make them as bright as possible. So I am going to add Cargo The Reverse Lipliner to the lower waterline. I love this pencil, because it's a light flesh color & it gives you the same effect as using a white pencil without being as harsh...









Now apply a few coats of mascara to the top & bottom lashes...





Grab your false lashes & apply a thin line of glue to the band & let it dry for about 35 to 45 seconds, then apply as close to the lashes as possible...








After they dry, take just a bit of liquid liner to cover the strip. 

Now for the finishing touch, adding some juicy lips to this look! I lined my lips using Hover l/l...





Then added Cherish l/s on top...





I topped it off with a coat of Love Nectar l/g...





And there you have it! Our finished look..........









I hope you all enjoyed it! I had a lot of fun making it for you! Ugh, now back to thinking about my appointment LOL! Wish me luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Fabulous!! Great tut!! I would have loved to see you do the brows...they are always so perfect!!


----------



## User67 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fabulous!! Great tut!! I would have loved to see you do the brows...they are always so perfect!!_

 
Thank you! I'll try to do a brow tutorial one of these days. But, honestly I just kind of fumble around with them until they look right. Some days they look good, others they look horrible. I don't consider myself an expert at doing them at all. Even today, I am really not pleased with how they look. Once I get them down to a science I'll def do a tutorial though!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!!!


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't worry! I had my wisdom teeth taken out too! It surprised me how little pain it was. I went under anesthetic and then was on some sort of pain drug for a week and it went by really quick. And it heals quickly too! Don't worry! Lovely eotd!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 11, 2008)

Great tutorial.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 11, 2008)

i enjoyed looking at this tutorial!!! very perfect everything!!!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow i love this look, and its giving me a reason to finally use atiqued and handwritten since i dont use them often enough!


----------



## n_c (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow flawless!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

you're so pretty! love this look!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 11, 2008)

You're so pretty!!! Thanks for taking the time to make this tutorial. I adore these colors on you and you explained everything so perfectly.


----------



## Zeastlake (Nov 11, 2008)

you look beautiful


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to try it out, thank you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm an admirer of your makeup so Im really happy you did a tut.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Skin Is Beautiful By The Way. And Antiqued Is One Of My Fav Eyeshadows... Thx For Posting


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 12, 2008)

Great tutorial! 

Will hopefully try this out this weekend!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 13, 2008)

perfect skin looks so flawless


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG this look is gorgeous!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## jinxii (Nov 14, 2008)

what do you mean "I dont have perfect skin, I just know how to fake it!" ?  your skin was perfectly flawless BEFORE you applied the foundation!!! lol I'm so jealous. >_<


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2008)

You do have gorgeous skin with or without makeup!  Great job!


----------



## User67 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I'll do another one real soon!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 15, 2008)

Love it, thank you!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 19, 2008)

love this tut.. i was wondering how to wear false lashes and found this helpful.. im yet to experiment.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 plus im NC 42 too.. your skin is truly flawless... thanks for the tut


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

luv luv luv the lip color!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

pretty look with nice skin


----------



## Patricia (Dec 15, 2008)

love it! you're so gorgeous!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_what do you mean "I dont have perfect skin, I just know how to fake it!" ?  your skin was perfectly flawless BEFORE you applied the foundation!!! lol I'm so jealous. >_<_

 

ditto. i thought you already had foundation on in that first picture. you guys would be scared if i did a tutorial and started completely makeup free!! eek! you have beautiful skin.


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 16, 2008)

So pretty! I am definitely going to try this look!


----------



## javachip (Dec 28, 2008)

you look stunning, i'm deff gonna try this


----------



## wenvers (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! I may have to pick up Antiqued now. It looks lovely on you


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome tut! beautiful as always!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah gorgeous! Your skin really does look perfect here! Good luck with your appointment


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow talk about skills!  I love this!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 16, 2009)

SUPERRR CLEEEEAN. very nice. loooove it!


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovely look ... I like it so much 

Thanks for the tut


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, this is a really nice look! very pretty and flawless.


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

cool


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 26, 2009)

well done, thanks!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 26, 2009)

I love your tutorial, you look great and you explain everything so nicely!


----------



## alka1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!

and as a blush freak, I have to say that blush looks awesome on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for taking the time and sharing this with us


----------



## reenabina23 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow beautiful!


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

amazing! Im def trying this!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 13, 2009)

thank u for this!! i will be trying this out soon!! you look amazing! your cheekbones are just to die for!


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

Your fresh skin is flawless to start with! Very nice tutorial


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

Great tut!!! At first, you kinda look like the Octo-Mom. Not a bad thing!


----------



## User67 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_Great tut!!! At first, you kinda look like the Octo-Mom. Not a bad thing!_

 
Oh no! She is not cute at all IMHO!


----------



## Licota (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought you already had done your foundation, until the pics said "the put on foundation"..


----------



## XIOMR- (Aug 11, 2009)

great tut!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I loved it!


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

awsome tut!! thanks!!!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

very nice
thank you


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 14, 2009)

I love this look!!! Love Nectar is one of my faves!!!! Great tut!!!


----------



## TokioHotel (Sep 14, 2009)

I love this makeup, you are cute ^^


----------

